# Might be a stupid question, but how do you know what size jodhpurs to buy?



## kittykit

Hi all,

I'm new to this horsy thing, and am looking to buy my first pair of jodhpurs. I've been to my local ridingwear shop, and looking online for bargains, but the sizing's confusing me - all the ladies size 12 jods are listed as 26"! I'm usually somewhere between a size 10 & 12 in trousers, but there's no way I have a 26" waist - I wish!
Should I go on dress size or waist size? I know waist size seems the logical answer, but that would put me in size 16 jods, which seems bizarre! Is there some sort of jods sizing secret code going on here that I don't know about?

PS: I know the answer is go and try some on, but my local horsy shop doesn't have changing rooms and I'm wary about buying stuff online and not being able to return it if it doesn't fit - if anyone can recommend a website where they definitely take returns that don't fit I'd be grateful, as money is limited and online seems to be the cheaper option.

Thanks!


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere

LOL, that's funny.  I don't do jodhpurs, myself. So I don't know if there's some secret jodhpur sizing conspiracy... Sowwy. 

But, I'm pretty sure Rideaway will accept returns: Ride-Away for all your equestrian needs - buy online

Good luck in finding your perfect fit... But if you can't, I'd recommend a nice pair of chaps and some jeans!


----------



## mr.stitches

i feel your pain, jods are a total nightmare to buy....bad enough in shop let alone online.

i wouldnt buy online i dont think unless i had a fair idea what size and knew it would be easy to send them back if i had to


----------



## Guest

I ain't brough a pair of jodpurs for over thirty year - but don't kid yourself - measure yourself acuratly - otherwise your likely to split the ar*se. They come up samll - or at least they did!
regards
DT


----------



## kittykit

Ok, thanks for all the advice. It has raised anther question though - what do those of you who don't wear jodhpurs wear for riding? I've been wearing my jeans but since I bought long boots when I tuck them into the boots the seams irritate my legs.


----------



## Mad4sky69

I absolutely love it......well im a size 12 and go for 28" and 30" depending on the make. I prefer caldene and harry hall they are so comfy and last forever
xxxx


----------



## Cody

Hi.

Jodhs are a nightmare to buy aren't they?!

I personally prefer to wear jeans and full chaps when I ride out, but if I have to wear jodhs, Harry Hall were always good value for money. I am a size 8 waist and 10 hips and wear 28" jodhs from HH. 

I'm sure that your local store will allow you to return anything that didn't fit as long as you leave the tags on - pretty sure this is consumer rights act! 

Good luck with finding the most comfortable ones for you! :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness

I am afraid when it comes to jods you just have to try them.. they all fit snug in different parts...


----------

